# Looking for speaker enclosure / sub enclosure builder



## Bstloukal1 (Nov 25, 2012)

I am looking to have built a set of enclosures for bookshelf speakers and possibly enclosures for 2 subs. If anyone is interested or can point me in the right direction it is greatly appreciated.
Thanks,


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Parts Express sells pre-cut speaker and subwoofer enclosures that require assembly by the user. Otherwise a local carpenter or contractor may be able to help. A custom car audio shop may be an option too.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Not sure if this is what you had in mind, but perhaps you should check out this thread.


----------



## jb5200 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm confused by his site, does he actually build it for you or does he just do the drawing and cut the sheets for you and you assemble it?


----------



## jb5200 (Aug 20, 2010)

I would totally be interested in this as well, I would love to get a cab built to hold an LMS 5400 driver but I have 0 woodworking skills/tools!


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

jb5200 said:


> I'm confused by his site, does he actually build it for you or does he just do the drawing and cut the sheets for you and you assemble it?


He only does the drawings and cut sheets for you - he's in the UK I believe, so you can see how shipping would be pretty atrocious


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

check out a car audio place, most places like that can build a box to your specs pretty easily


----------



## Eocuph (Oct 9, 2013)

I agree on the car audio shops. There are also a bunch of guys on car audio forums that build enclosures and ship them. 

Also, you can go to lowes or Home Depot, buy 3/4" Mdf and have them cut you sheets of wood. It really doesn't take much wood working skills to put it together, sand it and primer/paint it.


----------



## sealkojac (Aug 7, 2011)

I had Meniscus Audio build my speaker enclosures, great guys, they are located in Michigan. They sell lots of speaker kits and customer speakers. http://www.meniscusaudio.com/


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

sealkojac said:


> I had Meniscus Audio build my speaker enclosures, great guys, they are located in Michigan. They sell lots of speaker kits and customer speakers. http://www.meniscusaudio.com/


I think Meniscus stopped doing custom work. Their website says "We are temporarily unable to do custom cabinet work", but that message has been up for a while now.


----------

